# FOX audio



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Has anyone else noticed the very bad audio decompression on FOX lately? I seem to notice it on many shows. It has been apparent over the last few months at football games. Last night American Idol was pretty awful in spots. Not the contestants, the audio! The sound often has a slight echo/reverb to it. I've tried adjusting my A/V receiver, but it's pretty obvious it's coming from the audio stream.

I'm sure DISH is only passing along what is coming from FOX.

True? No? Yes?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

I am not seeing anything like this from Fox stations in Scranton, PA or NYC. Have you checked if others are seeing the same problem from your local fox? Are you getting on sd or HD or both, are you receiving signal via sat or OTA? If there is no others having this problem, it may be a wiring or setting on your setup causing this.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I've had the same experience, so my guess it's the Bay Area feed.


----------



## bobl (Jan 17, 2004)

I've heard it on KTVU as well.


----------



## 1low56 (Feb 21, 2013)

I also have been experiencing garbled audio from Channel 2 KTVU Bay Area. It's the only channel that I've been experiencing this on. Anyone know what the issue may be?


----------



## nmarrion (Aug 19, 2006)

1low56;3184425 said:


> I also have been experiencing garbled audio from Channel 2 KTVU Bay Area. It's the only channel that I've been experiencing this on. Anyone know what the issue may be?


I have a hopper and experience the same thing. I live in Los Altos. It is definitely a problem with the KTVU feed.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Last night's American Idol went into underwater mode about half way through. I've yet to watch (hear) an uncorrupted Idol this season!


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Is it still happening today on live tv?


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Last night's Idol was actually OK. I emailed FOX yesterday detailing the issues. We'll see what happens. FOX and DISH are having a few disputes over contract services right now. Maybe this is a point in DISH's favor.


----------



## nmarrion (Aug 19, 2006)

Problem again this evening during Bones...who can we contact?


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I filed a problem report with DISH and also contacted FOX. I'm not sure how far this will go as we probably don't have access to anyone of significant authority.

The FOllowing last week was busted up too.


----------



## mgs24 (Dec 7, 2002)

I have noticed it on American Idol and also on the Daytona 500. Not sure if I should report also?

Mike


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

It was more than a bit irritating on "Bones" last night.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I think everyone should report it. That will point the finger at either the DISH transmission or FOX feed. The more complaints the more likely we'll get action.



mgs24 said:


> I have noticed it on American Idol and also on the Daytona 500. Not sure if I should report also?
> 
> Mike


----------

